# 3D Brillen ?



## karldetlef (6. November 2002)

Letzin hat sich mein Kumpel nen neuen PC kaufen wollen... und da hat er mich auf ne lustige Idee gebracht 
Ich will mir nämlich so ne 3D Brille kaufen, mit der man dann theoretisch die Bilder dreidimensionaler sieht, und nicht nur 2D wie schon aufm Monitor...
Ich hab mir da mal ein paar angeschaut, aber mein Vadder hat gemeint, wenn es wirklich so gut wäre, wurden das sich viele kaufen =)
Naja, ich denke mir ja im Prinzip auch, dass das nich wirklich das wahre sein kann.
Ich hab eine Elsa Erazoer III, ich weiß alt, aber da hats so ne 3D Brille dafür =)
Das Problem ist ich glaub da muss man nochmal ne Karte einbauen, und wenn das dann nur für die Elsa Erazoer III und Elsa-Karten geht, rendiert es sich nicht, da ich ja irgendwann siche rmal ne neue Graka brauch, da die ja nun wirklich alt ist  
Tja und da steh ich nun  
Also hat einer von euch schon so ne Brille, und is sie gut, und weiß einer ob es bessere gibt als die von Elsa (Elsa Revelator oder so), die dann für alle Grakas gehen?

Ich hab Zeit, also keine Hektik ;-)


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. November 2002)

1) Du brauchst keine Extrakarte dafür, das Teil wird an den Monitor-Ausgang angeschlossen und das Monitorkabel wird durchgeschliffen;
2) das Ding nennt sich Elsa Revelator
3) was du allerdings brauchst, ist ein verdammt guter Monitor, der mindestens 120 Hz in einer brauchbaren Auflösung schafft, sonst ist das nämlich schlicht ekelhalft, da du durch das Shutter-Prinzip tatsächlich nur die halbe Wiederholfrequenz siehst, also 60 Hz und das ist schon fies. 160 Hz wären schon deutlich augenfreundlicher.

/Kapro


----------



## Virtual Freak (6. November 2002)

*hmm..ich hatte das mal*

und muss sagen...taucht nich viel..
die Brillen sind meist unbequem..so dass mann sie nach spätestens ner stunde sowieso absetzt und halt 2d weitermacht..
dazu kommt noch der effekt der noch angesprochen wurde..immer nur die halbe wiederholungsrate...zu tief--> hirnschmelze..

naja..wie gesagt..meiner meinung nach das geld nicht wert...bekam das mal zu ner asus graka dazu..habs mal ausprobiert..und nach 2 std verstaubte das ding!

Greetz VF


----------



## karldetlef (6. November 2002)

Hum....
Das mit der halben Frequenz beim Monitor hab ich schon gelesen, aber is das wirklich so übel, wie wenn ich das jetzt einfach selber auf die Hälfte runtersetz, oder kommt das schon noch etwas anders durch die Brille?? Ich hab nämlich nur 100 Hz (Aldi-Medion-Monitor )
Und in den ganzen Testberichten die ich bei ciao.com gelesen hab haben die gemeint das Ding sei schon bequem und es würde auch schon gut ausschaun...?!?!?!


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. November 2002)

Tjo, ist aber so. Ich hab's probiert.

/Kapro


----------



## Fabian (6. November 2002)

Mhh, hab letzens ne Seite gesehen.. Da haste nen bestimmten Detonator und eine Rot/Gruen Brille gebraucht.. Paar Einstellungen und du hast deine '3D Brille.." Leider erinner ich mich nicht mehr an die Seite :<


----------



## Moartel (7. November 2002)

Ich habe mir auch mal überlegt mir so eine Brille zu kaufen, mein Monitor würde in 800x600 (ich glaube mit 3D-Brille reicht mir das wenn ich Anti-Aliasing einschalte) auch die 120Hz bringen. Aber dann habe ich mal mit wem geredet der so eine Brille hat und mir überlegt wofür ich die überhaupt brauche. Interessant ist sie bei Strategiespielen und Fahr- oder Flugsimulatoren. Vor allem bei manchen Strategiespielen muss die wirklich toll sein. Da ich aber nur Shooter spiele und einem da (sagen alle) mit 3D-Brille nach kurzer Zeit schlecht wird hätte ich kaum Verwendung für so ein Gerät. Außerdem sind mir meine Augen schon zu schade für 60Hz. Bei 60Hz schlimm oder geht noch kann ich nur eines sagen: Es gibt Leute die kriegen bei 75Hz nach kurzer Zeit Kopfschmerzen, es gibt aber auch welche denen 60Hz nichts ausmachen. Wenn man aber an höhere Hertzzahlen gewöhnt ist und länger am Monitor sitzt würde ich mich nicht drauf einlassen. Schlussendlich stellt sich immer die Frage ob es sich wirklich lohnt eine spezielle Brille zu kaufen (passend zu seiner Graka, damit ist man wohl später an eine Graka vom gleichen Hersteller gebunden!), einen speziellen Treiber einzuspielen (der evtl. weniger Leistung bringt) und dafür nicht zuletzt einiges an Geld hinzulegen. Lohnt sich glaube ich für die wenigsten.


----------



## karldetlef (7. November 2002)

Naja wenn das so übel is, mit den Hz dann lass ich das.
Ich denk mir mal bei Shootern is das mal voll krass, wenn du richtig siehst, wie die weiterhinten stehen und so, für strategiespiele würde ich sie jetzt eher wohl nicht anziehen =)
Aber egal... ich hass es nämlich auch, an Monitoren mit wenig Hz zu sitzen, da kriegt man echt Kopfweh von...
Also thx @ll


----------

